# Are you too smart to be scammed? Take this online test to see



## kburra (Feb 18, 2018)

We all like to think we could spot a scam from a mile away, but sneaky criminals are constantly improving their techniques and coming up with clever ways to extract financial and personal information. So how good are you at sniffing out at scam? There’s a quick test that can tell you.

The test comes from the U.K. government and Financial Fraud Action U.K., an organization dedicated to fighting fraud. Though the creators are in the U.K., the lessons you can learn from it apply to anywhere in the world.

*Lessons learned*
The test highlights ways scammers might try to get your money or information, but it also gives examples of legitimate messages you might get from your financial institution. When in doubt, get in touch with your bank directly through a known phone number or contact method.

Even if you ace the test, it’s a great reminder to stay wary and be smart when you’re contacted about financial matters.

"Are you too smart to be scammed? Take this online test to see"
*LINK BELOW*
https://takefive-stopfraud.org.uk/takethetest/


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2018)

yep I like to think I'm too smart to be scammed, I wouldn't click on that random  Link for example...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 18, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> yep I like to think I'm too smart to be scammed, I wouldn't click on that random  Link for example...


...The poster could have been hacked and a scammer posted the link!!


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 18, 2018)

I scored seven out of eight correct.  The one I missed was one I wouldn't link to and it was not fraudulent. 

When I get messages sent to me.  I copy them and take them over to the bank to advise me if they are fraudulent because sometimes someone is trying to access your account and the message is legitimate.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 18, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> When I get messages sent to me.  I copy them and take them over to the bank to advise me if they are fraudulent because sometimes someone is trying to access your account and the message is legitimate.


My local banker would call me...


----------



## Mike (Feb 18, 2018)

7 out of 8 correct.

Mike.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 18, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> My local banker would call me...



I'm not following you.  Someone sends you a fraudulent text message on your computer and your banker knows about it and calls you?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 18, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> I'm not following you.  Someone sends you a fraudulent text message on your computer and your banker knows about it and calls you?


No, if there are attempts to access my account my banker would call me rather than email me. 

A few years ago, my daughter's bank called her to ask if she was on vacation because there were charges being made to her account from Nigeria!! They cancelled those changes and issued her a new card.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 18, 2018)

7 out of 8 correct


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 18, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> No, if there are attempts to access my account my banker would call me rather than email me.
> 
> A few years ago, my daughter's bank called her to ask if she was on vacation because there were charges being made to her account from Nigeria!! They cancelled those changes and issued her a new card.



O.K. Someone calls you and says it is the bank. How do you know it's not a scam. We get those types of calls all the time and from the tax departm not. They are fraudulent.

If I got a call from my bank it would only be to come down. There would be no discussion on the phone. Any call like that and I would say I'm coming down. Who is calling. Name please.


----------



## kburra (Feb 19, 2018)

Any doubts,any doubts at all,log on to the Bank website and check MESSAGES!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 19, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> O.K. Someone calls you and says it is the bank. How do you know it's not a scam. We get those types of calls all the time and from the tax departm not. They are fraudulent.
> 
> If I got a call from my bank it would only be to come down. There would be no discussion on the phone. Any call like that and I would say I'm coming down. Who is calling. Name please.


I have been with this bank for 20 yes!! I know the people that work there!! End of discussion...


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 19, 2018)

*I got 6/8. OK I guess.  Recently got a phone call from Nissan Credit as out lease is expiring soon and they wanted to know what action we were taking.  They called on MY cell, which I wondered about.  Our lease IS due to expire, and we are going to turn in the car. I told them I would have my husband (the lease owner on paper) call the local dealer himself.  They did not push the issue. It was probably legit, just did not remember giving them MY cell as a contact. Better safe than sorry, I guess*


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 19, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> *I got 6/8. OK I guess.  Recently got a phone call from Nissan Credit as out lease is expiring soon and they wanted to know what action we were taking.  They called on MY cell, which I wondered about.  Our lease IS due to expire, and we are going to turn in the car. I told them I would have my husband (the lease owner on paper) call the local dealer himself.  They did not push the issue. It was probably legit, just did not remember giving them MY cell as a contact. Better safe than sorry, I guess*



If you have ever phoned *them *from your cell phone, they would see your number and put you in as a contact. They don't even have to write it down.  I do that all the time when people phone me and I want to keep them as a contact.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 19, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> I have been with this bank for 20 yes!! I know the people that work there!! End of discussion...



I still wouldn't trust a phone call.  When problems arise with my bank account I want face to face discussion.


----------

